# أحتاج معلومات عن السيراميك



## nasem_eng (7 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أحتاج معلومات عن مراحل تصنيع السيراميك , أنواعه , تطبيقاته, .............
و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (8 أكتوبر 2006)

مرحبا بك 

فى الروابط الاتيه قد تجد ماتحتاجه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=31832
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21704


----------



## nasem_eng (9 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً
و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hermione (25 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير و افادكم


----------

